# Jazz @ Blazers Game Thread (1-5-08)



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't see a game thread. Blazers turning the ball over a lot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why is it that everytime they say "so and so has made X number of free throws in a row", they don't wait till AFTER he shoots them?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> why is it that everytime they say "so and so has made X number of free throws in a row", they don't wait till AFTER he shoots them?



Bother me too! 

I guess we are the only ones not seeing or watching this game.

gatorpops


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I guess Roy isn't going to play much because of his injury. We just look out of sink tonight. I hope we can win this game but it sure doesn't look good. We can't pass or shot except LMA.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I know that seeing the game vs listening to it make a huge difference, so I realize that I might be improperly placing blame on him..but good lord Jack sounds like he's playing like a JC transfer.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Jarret Jack playing ridiculously poorly. Roy hasn't really been in much. Maybe Nate's saving him or the second half/ 4th quarter (hopefully). Portland can't seem to handle the ball without Roy.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Staying close is good -- it gives us a chance to find a hot hand to ride. I like this about the team - the defense is good enough to to survive the offensive droughts even when the team is playing poorly. 11 turnovers at the half....


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

He is just brutal. If Roy can not play then lets put Webster at sg, with Blake at pg and have Jones start at sf. Just get Jack out for a while!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hap said:


> I know that seeing the game vs listening to it make a huge difference, so I realize that I might be improperly placing blame on him..but good lord Jack sounds like he's playing like a JC transfer.


I'm watching the game and I confirm that statement.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, imagine where we would be if aldridge wasnt 17pts, 7 rebs, 3 blocks in the first half...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Miksaid said:


> I'm watching the game and I confirm that statement.


There seems to be a pattern with Jack. He plays like **** when he's a PG, and he plays decent when he's a SG, and just when you've almost throw in the towel, he has a game like he did against the Bulls were you don't necessarily want to dump him.

He's kind of like Damon. Overall, you know he should probably be elsewhere, but you hope he turns the corner.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Hap and gatorpops I sent you a PM.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> I know that seeing the game vs listening to it make a huge difference, so I realize that I might be improperly placing blame on him..but good lord Jack sounds like he's playing like a JC transfer.



I'm like you can't see the game but, it seems that the difference is Roy not being in and Jack trying to fill his shoes. 

We really do need a guard that can handle the ball and not be so one demensional. Blake is ok but just is not fast enough and Jack cannot make good desisions quick enough. Sergio can handle the ball but can't do much else but pass. O to have a Danny Young type player or Rudy. Someday maybe a Kponnon (?)

gatorpops


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

One more thing you need to create an account for TVU.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yah, Sergio just doesn't seem to have improved much this year.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumbdown:No Roy


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

BS call on Joel


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap! No Brandon?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We should look to Jones instead of Jack. Jay Allen says Roy probably will not return. ****.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

2k said:


> :thumbdown:No Roy


He's on the bench. He isn't out for the game, is he?

Damn!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Cut down on the turnovers and keep Boozer in check, and the Blazers ought to win this game. I'm sure Brandon Roy will play more in the 2nd half, unless his tail bone is really keeping him from being at all effective. Aldridge is on pace for an outstanding game - I think the offense really hinges on whether he'll get some help, either from Roy, or from a less likely source, like Jones or Outlaw. 

Odd that the Blazers have only _taken_ one three-pointer all half. I haven't been watching the game - are the Jazz single-teaming Aldridge?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

OK, if Roy is out, that's going to put a big burden on Aldridge - but also on these other guys - to step up! Outlaw? Jones? Blake? Frye? Offense, please!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Martell on fire!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Public Defender said:


> Offense, please!



Martell reads the forum...

...while he's playing!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

What happened to Roy?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

What a time for Webster to get hot.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

nobody can miss atm


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We need to get a few stops.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Webster just went unconscious for a good 2 minutes. That was just insane.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I'm just tracking the game on Gamecast - looks as though the Blazers are really going toe-to-toe with the Jazz... trimmed the lead, even without Brandon Roy. This would be a _huge_ win without B-Roy. Would give the tie-breaker to the Blazers for the sake of standings and would allow Nate to rest Roy a little here and there, if he knew that the rest of the crew could still be effective...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> Webster just went unconscious for a good 2 minutes. That was just insane.


Still unconscious!

Can you say Rex Chapman?!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Webster is now my favorite player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, if he hit that 3 the roof would've blown off.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

If that last three went in... Oh man, it would have been game over.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

looks like Webby just went insane!!! nice webby

And piss off to the ppl who said trade him for Redd


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Webster's coming out party!

Too bad I can't watch this game legally


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

They just said Webster had 20 points in this qtr. That was a bad call on the foul by Blake.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

nice 4 blocks for LMA too... that is good


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

24 points in the 3rd for Webster. By far, the best quarter performance I have seen in a long time. Definitely the best by a Blazer (that I've seen).

I think I have a man crush on him right now 

INSANITY!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

That was one of the greatest 6 minute individual performances to end a quarter I have seen. Someone needs to put that on YouTube. Let no one forget the day Webster scored 24 in half a quarter! Simply awesome!

Now we just need to win.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wow!!! What a quarter for Webby. He almost set his career high in just the third quarter with those 24 pts. Hopefully we can keep it going and won't need Roy to gut this one out for us in the fourth.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Martell alone outscored Utah in the 3rd; Utah scored 22, Martell 24.

7-9 shooting including 3-4 from the three. Also 7-7 on free throws.

That is one heck of a quarter. Anyone have any idea as to the record for the most points in a quarter by a Blazer? I'd be willing to bet Martell just came close.

Gramps...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

What a qtr for Webster. That was something to see. I just hope he stays hot in the 4th. Webster hardly plays much in the 4th qtr but Nate has to play him tonight.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> What a qtr for Webster. That was something to see. I just hope he stays hot in the 4th. Webster hardly plays much in the 4th qtr but Nate has to play him tonight.


Yeah, it sounds like they're basically using him the same way they'd use Roy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TP had 25 in 1 quarter (I bet against Golden State)


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Another bad call. We haven't got any calls tonight IMO.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Sergio's as bad as Telfair trying to finish.

EDIT: He does everything else better, though. Nice steal and assist.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I smelled my pits and frowned. I went to take a shower. Webster had 6 points. I get out and now he has 26. I think I'm going to hop back in. Cya.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> TP had 25 in 1 quarter (I bet against Golden State)


Yeah, they mentioned that on the broadcast quite a while ago. TP has the record for points in a quarter.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Now it's Outlaw time. You have to love this team. We win with LMA out 5 games and now we are doing this good with Roy not playing. Go Blazers!!!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

considering where webster was before that, that was one of the most amazing things i've ever seen as a blazer fan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

First Turnover in the 2nd half, with 4:50 left in the game.

That might be the most impressive stat of the night (to go with the no turnovers in the 4th, and both OT's against Chicago).


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Now it's the Travis Outlaw show!!!

James Jones is spotting up and Aldridge isn't even being used like the 1st half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Woo!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Chaaaaaloooooooooooopaaaaa!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I should shower more often

Wow that was one constant heat wave.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I am amazed. This team finds a way. We could be down by 20 now without Roy. But no, Webster puts on Roy's saddle and lets the team ride him to victory. Hot damn.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sergio just got called sergio garcia on ESPN lol


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It doesn't seem to matter who they play in the 4th qtr. Sergio has played great in crunch time.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

this is ridiculous...we are absolutely on fire. I wonder if Charles Barkley is watching tonight...hahah


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I am amazed. This team finds a way. We could be down by 20 now without Roy. But no, Webster puts on Roy's saddle and lets the team ride him to victory. Hot damn.


Well they're games are different. Roy is a slasher, while Webster was coming off of picks like one of my favorite players Reggie Miller. To have both of them play at a high level would be amazing along with the finesse Aldridge and bangers in Pryzbilla and later Oden.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Five5even said:


> this is ridiculous...we are absolutely on fire. I wonder if Charles Barkley is watching tonight...hahah


Damn, we're cooling off... good thing there's only a minute left! :yay:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This game might be a bigger than the Chicago win, because we didn't have Roy for most of the game, and *still* won.

This has to scare other teams.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ well keep in mind they didnt have kirilenko. but a win is a win! 

oorah!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're legit.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I think we are for real. I always was thinking we have a shot at the playoffs but was real confident but now I really think we are going to make the playoffs.:yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow. Just .... wow.

We outrebounded Utah. LaMarcus pulled down 8 (7 before halftime, but whatever).

We scored more points off turnovers.

Shot more free throws. Fewer turnovers. More steals. More blocks.

They look awful in that first half, but I thought, well, they still have the second half to go ...

Wow. All that without Brandon Roy.

We've already matched our win total from two years ago!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I was saving my thoughts for after the game. That was an incredibly impressive performance the Blazers put on. I can't say enough about how Webster played. I really hope he continues to improve, he may very well be our starting 3 in the future. No Roy, yet we still beat the Jazz by 14 points. Wow. The NBA might as well forget the last Utah/Portland game. THE STREAK IS AT 16 BABY.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> ^ well keep in mind they didnt have kirilenko. but a win is a win!
> 
> oorah!


I like Kirilenko, but let's be real. He doesn't even come close to having the impact on the Jazz that Brandon has on the Blazers.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I think now would be a good time to trade Martell for Anderson Varejao or Mike Miller. He has great value, the majority of this board supports the trade, and I really think it benefits both teams. Plus Martell is only 21, so a much older Miller at 28 would fit nicely with our team.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Perfection said:


> Webster's coming out party!
> 
> Too bad I can't watch this game *legally*


I pulled a Travis tonight to watch the game......yeah that's right....HOWIE is an OUTLAW! :biggrin:

Awesome win!!!!:yay:


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

c_note said:


> I think now would be a good time to trade Martell for Anderson Varejao or Mike Miller. He has great value, the majority of this board supports the trade, and I really think it benefits both teams. Plus Martell is only 21, so a much older Miller at 28 would fit nicely with our team.


michael redd please....


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

c_note said:


> I think now would be a good time to trade Martell for Anderson Varejao or Mike Miller. He has great value, the majority of this board supports the trade, and I really think it benefits both teams. Plus Martell is only 21, so a much older Miller at 28 would fit nicely with our team.


I know I wouldn't trade Martell for Varejao but maybe Miller. I just don't think they are going to mess with the team especially the way we are playing.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Dude, we just came from behind to blow out the Jazz ... let's give the trade talk a rest for a least a few hours, okay?

I think Nate deserves oodles of credit tonight. Not only did he remake that offense on the fly, but he had enough faith in Sergio and gave him a ton of playing time down the stretch. That's huge.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

c_note said:


> I think now would be a good time to trade Martell for Anderson Varejao or Mike Miller. He has great value, the majority of this board supports the trade, and I really think it benefits both teams. Plus Martell is only 21, so a much older Miller at 28 would fit nicely with our team.



:lol:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

c_note said:


> I think now would be a good time to trade Martell for Anderson Varejao or Mike Miller. He has great value, the majority of this board supports the trade, and I really think it benefits both teams. Plus Martell is only 21, so a much older Miller at 28 would fit nicely with our team.


Um..no.

Varejao is a spazz, and Miller is..no.

no.

no. 

And I'm not saying that because Webster had a really good game or that I think he'll be such a great player. Those are poor trade suggestions. I'm hoping you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Five5even said:


> michael redd please....


Yeah, that sounds better.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

This brings up an interesting question: do Martell's occasional HOT HOT HOT nights (he's had a few this year) make the 7 point nights worth it? I personally think we're allowed to have a streak shooter on our team like Webster who can blow up big time ala Rex Chapman or Glen Rice. He doesn't kill us when he's not scoring.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We are really lucky with the schedule. We only have one game in the next 7 days. That should really help Roy get better.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> This brings up an interesting question: do Martell's occasional HOT HOT HOT nights (he's had a few this year) make the 7 point nights worth it? I personally think we're allowed to have a streak shooter on our team like Webster who can blow up big time ala Rex Chapman or Glen Rice. He doesn't kill us when he's not scoring.


I agree and I do think he has the chance with another year of experience to get more consistent.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> This brings up an interesting question: do Martell's occasional HOT HOT HOT nights (he's had a few this year) make the 7 point nights worth it? I personally think we're allowed to have a streak shooter on our team like Webster who can blow up big time ala Rex Chapman or Glen Rice. He doesn't kill us when he's not scoring.


Those seven-point nights are okay, because other guys are getting it done. It's just their turn to take charge. Tonight, he needed to step up, and he did.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> This brings up an interesting question: do Martell's occasional HOT HOT HOT nights (he's had a few this year) make the 7 point nights worth it? I personally think we're allowed to have a streak shooter on our team like Webster who can blow up big time ala Rex Chapman or Glen Rice. He doesn't kill us when he's not scoring.


I would rather have a consistent SF starter that can put up 15-20 a night to ease some of the pressure off of Roy and Aldridge. If Webster plays like his, "normal" self tonight it wouldve been a very VERY close contest.

Whether or not Webster evolves into this 15-20 ppg threat is TBD. Personally I think we could either wait out Webster and see how he develops, or we could try and put together a package to land a quality Veteran Guard to help out this year or next year.

After tonight I really have no idea. Webster was impressive, i just cant tell if its a glimpse into the future, or a fluke.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

As for trading Martell, have you learned nothing from the emergence of Outlaw?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

FYI, I was being extremely sarcastic, as everyone has always wanted to trade either Outlaw or Martell for the last 2 years, and I'm the only one defending them. Just look at tonight. Those 2 guys dominated for us, both under 24 years old.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Five5even said:


> I would rather have a consistent SF starter that can put up 15-20 a night to ease some of the pressure off of Roy and Aldridge.


I think a 15-20PPG center would do as well as a 15-20PPG SF... Oden in our future and LMA/Roy in our present affords us the great luxury of starting a streaky shooter in Martell.

I have to think that, for a kid who thrives on praise and has such an impressionable psyche, this game has to be good good medicine.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

wastro said:


> As for trading Martell, have you learned nothing from the emergence of Outlaw?


No I haven't. I was predicting Outlaw's emergence last year. It was only a matter of time for those guys to learn the nuances, even if it took them a little longer. Which is understandable because they both came from high school.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

c_note said:


> FYI, I was being extremely sarcastic, as everyone has always wanted to trade either Outlaw or Martell for the last 2 years, and I'm the only one defending them. Just look at tonight. Those 2 guys dominated for us, both under 24 years old.


should've realized that, considering your avatar. :yay::lol:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> This brings up an interesting question: do Martell's occasional HOT HOT HOT nights (he's had a few this year) make the 7 point nights worth it? I personally think we're allowed to have a streak shooter on our team like Webster who can blow up big time ala Rex Chapman or Glen Rice. He doesn't kill us when he's not scoring.


Yes, because we've been winning despite quiet performances. Webster does nothing to hurt the team when he is on the floor. The thing is, it is very realistic for Webster to become a 12 PPG type of player, with occasional monster games like this one, to fill a role on the team. And that's all we really need.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This Blazers team is amazing. They play like a true team. When someone goes down, someone else steps up. The chemistry is great. They are a paragon of synergy. There are no all-stars or big name players on this team, but they have been one of the hottest teams in the league for the past month.

And Boston just ended the Piston's streak, so our 13 game winning streak is still alive. But the Celtics are now at 9 in a row. If they win their next 4 games, Boston will match our 13. However, the Blazers get to attempt to snap Boston's streak if it does reach 13 since the Celtics must beat the Blazers for their 14th in a row. 

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Martell tonight showed us his full potential IMO. In 2 years, he will be doing this routinely.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The leagues youngest team isn't supposed to win double OT games on the road. They aren't supposed to beat Dallas, Denver, Utah, Detroit and New Orleans at home. They aren't supposed to beat Utah and Denver on the road. 

They really shouldn't beat Golden State and Toronto at home either.

And they really shouldn't be beating Utah while their best player (and arguably the best player who has played in Portland in a good decade) sits out the last 39 minutes, while getting down by 7 in the 3rd.

This isn't supposed to happen.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> The leagues youngest team isn't supposed to win double OT games on the road. They aren't supposed to beat Dallas, Denver, Utah, Detroit and New Orleans at home. They aren't supposed to beat Utah and Denver on the road.
> 
> They really shouldn't beat Golden State and Toronto at home either.
> 
> ...



We're having fun.....no? :biggrin:


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I think a 15-20PPG center would do as well as a 15-20PPG SF... Oden in our future and LMA/Roy in our present affords us the great luxury of starting a streaky shooter in Martell.
> 
> I have to think that, for a kid who thrives on praise and has such an impressionable psyche, this game has to be good good medicine.


This is great if you are still thinking about our future...

I guess i am thinking more along the lines of this year's playoff aspirations.

Yes, I just said playoff aspirations. Eventually our hot shooting is going to wear off. Streaky shooting, as displayed tonight and throughout the streak is great when its contagious, but eventually this team is going to come back down to earth this year. If we legitimately want to solidify a spot in the playoff race, we might have to make a move to get a vet scoring guard that will be more consistent than what we have in Outlaw, Webster and Jones.

With Rudy coming in next year, I really dont mind losing a player like Martell or Jack in a trade for a vet too much. Imagine getting Redd in a deal this year then having rudy come over next season...

this year...

Blake/Sergio
Roy/Jones
Redd/Outlaw
Aldridge/McRoberts
Przybilla/Frye

next year...

Blake/Sergio
Roy/Fernandez
Redd/Outlaw/Jones
Aldridge/Frye/McRoberts
Oden/Przybilla

Webster and Jack are attractive and all, but dang...that just looks flat out nasty.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Webster's problem isn't talent... it isn't a lack of effort... it's a lack of confidence. Tonight was a perfect example of that. As Webster hit a couple shots you could see his confidence begin to rise. By the time he hit his fourth shot he was riding the emotional wave. Martell has one of the prettiest shots in the league, there is no reason for him to need a boost of confidence to become effective. As he gets older he'll begin to realize that he is a great shooter and he won't need an emotional lift to be effective.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If my math is right, the Blazers are 17 games ahead of last years pace.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Martell can also be explosive to the rim if he puts his mind to it. He has a primacy about him. I think more than any player on this team, Roy included, he has such killer instinct. He just needs to believe a little bit more.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> TP had 25 in 1 quarter (I bet against Golden State)


In Oakland in 1992. Still one of my all time favorite Blazer memories.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Five5even said:


> This is great if you are still thinking about our future...
> 
> I guess i am thinking more along the lines of this year's playoff aspirations.
> 
> ...



I really think you just ride this team the way it is and see if we can make the playoffs. I think with this young of a team and we trade someone this season our chemistry might just go away. We do need to make room for Rudy but I think we can make a trade just before the draft.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> In Oakland in 1992. Still one of my all time favorite Blazer memories.


I have an insanely good memory for useless info like that.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

c_note said:


> Martell tonight showed us his full potential IMO. In 2 years, he will be doing this routinely.


I agree. In two years he will be able to have games like tonight, routinely. But he won't need to every night. There is only one ball, after all, and a number of good players on this team to share it with. And that number is growing. Even on his 'quiet' nights, Martell has turned into a very solid player for us.

This isn't the first time Martell has had a big game like this, this year. Our first game against Utah, a road victory, Martell had 25 points and 5 rebounds. In that game, it was clear from the opening tip that coach had told Martell he was to be a go-to player for that game. He was relaxed and focused and blew Utah's doors off. I couldn't see the game tonight (curse you comcast! :azdaja but it sounds like in the 3rd quarter the coach again told Martell we were going to focus the offense on him; and VOILA! He responded.

I'm just sick I missed this game.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Tortimer said:


> I really think you just ride this team the way it is and see if we can make the playoffs. I think with this young of a team and we trade someone this season our chemistry might just go away. We do need to make room for Rudy but I think we can make a trade just before the draft.


Yeah, I think as long as the Blazers haven't hit a long term wall development wise (short of a championship) you just keep them as is. They gel so well.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

This was such a crazy "tale of two halves" tonight. In that first half, Portland looked sluggish, and Utah was just getting in the passing lanes with regularity. Then that second half ... man ... that was just like the Philadelphia game.

This team continues to amaze.

Also, let's not say Martell will have games like this routinely in the future. He had a great quarter tonight, not a great game.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Webster's problem isn't talent... it isn't a lack of effort... it's a lack of confidence. Tonight was a perfect example of that. As Webster hit a couple shots you could see his confidence begin to rise. By the time he hit his fourth shot he was riding the emotional wave. Martell has one of the prettiest shots in the league, there is no reason for him to need a boost of confidence to become effective. As he gets older he'll begin to realize that he is a great shooter and he won't need an emotional lift to be effective.


from your lips to Webster's ears :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

wastro said:


> Also, let's not say Martell will have games like this routinely in the future. He had a great quarter tonight, not a great game.


14 points in a quarter is a great quarter.
20 points in a quarter is amazing.
24 points in a quarter is INSANE.

Yes, he had a great game. That quarter makes it a great game. He was no worse than the rest of the team in the first half, and he did it all in the 3rd. And in the fourth quarter He rested.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> The leagues youngest team isn't supposed to win double OT games on the road. They aren't supposed to beat Dallas, Denver, Utah, Detroit and New Orleans at home. They aren't supposed to beat Utah and Denver on the road.
> 
> They really shouldn't beat Golden State and Toronto at home either.
> 
> ...


This team is just the most exciting team that I have seen aside from maybe the championship team. We have not been able to blow out anybody until tonight. Just AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

gatorpops


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Five5even said:


> This is great if you are still thinking about our future...
> 
> I guess i am thinking more along the lines of this year's playoff aspirations.
> 
> ...





redd at SF? if you factor in defense as a SF OUTLAW > REDD RIGHT NOW. 

this trade for a max deal player that wouldn't improve us at all talk is killing me lol. 1/2 this board is exponentially overrating the impact redd would for us.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> This team is just the most exciting team that I have seen aside from maybe the championship team. We have not been able to blow out anybody until tonight. Just AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gatorpops


We blew out Philly at home.


----------



## BlazerDragon (Mar 21, 2006)

For crying out loud guys, stop thinking of ways to mess with the mojo this team has. You know why this run ever happened in the first place? It's because the team came together as a cohesive unit and started playing within the confines of a team atmosphere. That's it. Period. There is NO need, at this point, to jerk with the setup and ship out a supporting player for a veteran that might throw a wrench into the works.

Besides, Martell Webster is 20 years old!! He should be a college junior right now, so I can understand how his confidence isn't always there. But I think tonight was huge for him because of the fact that it wasn't Nate that called him out, it was Brandon that did. And Martell responded. Huge.

Now will he do this every night? Of course not. But I think with Brandon establishing himself as the general, heart, and soul of the squad, that he might be able to coax out more from Webster than he ever thought he had. It's one thing to get a coach telling you to go out and play. It's totally different when the Captain comes to you and says it's time to go to work.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

wastro said:


> Also, let's not say Martell will have games like this routinely in the future. He had a great quarter tonight, not a great game.


How do you reason that he won't be able to? He has all the talent, the skills, the youth, he's got the energy and desire. 

He's a more explosive version of Glen Rice, IMO. In 2 years, he will be a finely-tuned killing machine.
A stronger Rip Hamilton.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm certainly not in favor of trading for Redd (and his contract). What for? We have Martell, Jones, and next year, Rudy. I stood by Travis all these years, and I'm sticking with Martell. A lot of people have too little patience with our 'high school' kids. Martell's only limitation at this point is 'mental,' and that will come. He's already made huge stides in that area since last season. Sure we could use an upgrade at Jack's position; and I wouldn't turn down an upgrade at PG either (although I also have not given up on Sergio), but for now, we have great chemistry and all of our players consider themselves "role players." 

This is a fun team. Let's ride it.

:yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not saying he won't. I'm saying we shouldn't call this a great game. It was a great quarter. Big difference.

But what I'm saying is let's not hope for Martell to have hot quarters ... instead, let's hope he has hot games, one after another.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

NathanLane said:


> We blew out Philly at home.


In my euphoria I forgot about that one. We will get more before long. This team is getting better as they go along. We are not even at our peak yet. 

gatorpops


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

c_note said:


> How do you reason that he won't be able to? He has all the talent, the skills, the youth, he's got the energy and desire.
> 
> He's a more explosive version of Glen Rice, IMO. In 2 years, he will be a finely-tuned killing machine.
> A stronger Rip Hamilton.


Here we have a true fan. :biggrin: :clap:

I couldn't see the game, but someone said he was shooting off of curls and screens? There is value in camping him outside the 3-point line to open the floor and hit shots; but if he keeps moving and coming off screens like Reggie and Rip, he will be an assassin.

:yay:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

BBert said:


> Here we have a true fan. :biggrin: :clap:
> 
> I couldn't see the game, but someone said he was shooting off of curls and screens? There is value in camping him outside the 3-point line to open the floor and hit shots; but if he keeps moving and coming off screens like Reggie and Rip, he will be an assassin.
> 
> :yay:


Webster was coming off screens. I have to really give Nate credit for changing our offense once Roy wasn't coming back. Our regular offense wasn't working against the Jazz in the first half and changing our offense in such as short time is really hard to do. You also really have to like how our young team executed the new offense.


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

Great win, Webster was absolutely fantastic not only on the offensive end but all over the court. I can't applaud this team more, this is just amazing. I will be heading to the game wednesday night and let's just say that im even more excited than I was before going to the Philli game :yay:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> this trade for a max deal player that wouldn't improve us at all talk is killing me lol. 1/2 this board is exponentially overrating the impact redd would for us.


It is amazing, isn't it. 

But this kind of insanity on a basketball messageboard is more constant and universal than death and taxes combined. 

Yes, lets give away our future for... Michael Redd???:sigh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

shoot, we went 5-0 without LaMarcus, and had a really good 2nd half without Brandon..Imagine how we'd be if they both were gone!

We might win by 50!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Just back from the game. Another fun victory. I'm starting to expect them to win every home game, no matter who the opponent, no matter who is out injured. That's the 7th game I've been to this year, and they've won all seven. I haven't had this much fun at Blazers games since the early 1990s. Back then, I had a personal 42 game winning streak. We keep winning at home like we are this year, and add Oden and Rudy next year, and I might beat my previous streak. I don't have tickets to the Golden State game, yet... but I'm thinking about going and already have four tickets to the Atlanta game.

And guys, can we please put a moratorium on the trade talks? It's insane. This team has *IT* - that elusive quality that makes the who much, much better than the sum of the parts. There is no point making a roster change now and destroying the chemistry. Talk of trading Martell or Travis when both are so young and getting better at such an amazing rate is just nonsensical. How can you NOT be satisfied with this young team? Have they not exceeded your wildest expectations? They certainly have exceeded mine. Let them grow together and enjoy watching them. Talk of potential roster spot and PT issues for next season is completely premature. It's early January and the youngest team in the league has won 16 of 17 games. That equals the best 17 game stretch in the entire history of the team. Let's enjoy it while we can and save the 2008 roster issues for the off season. That's when any moves will, or won't, happen anyway. We've got better things to talk about now. Let's save those discussions to keep the board alive during the slow summer months.

So, my *personal* pledge: I won't participate in ANY trade discussions on this board until the off season. I won't post any trade scenarios and I won't respond to anyone who does - and if I do, I expect you guys to call me on it.

BNM


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm not saying he won't. I'm saying we shouldn't call this a great game. It was a great quarter. Big difference.
> 
> But what I'm saying is let's not hope for Martell to have hot quarters ... instead, let's hope he has hot games, one after another.


Actually it was a great game. If he had scored evenly through out the game as Roy does we would probalbly call it a good to great game. Since he scored nearly all his points in the third, but only played three quarters, was it not a great game. I say it was. Just didn't take him all night to do his job.

gatorpops


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree B-N-M. I don't even want to trade Jack (although it may sound like it). The chemistry is just too good, and too hard to come by. Even adding a better player now would likely change the whole dynamic. We need to ride with the guys we have. Roster changes are inevitable for next year (Oden, Rudy, draft pick). Any changes can wait until summer.


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

Gotta love it


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BBert said:


> Here we have a true fan. :biggrin: :clap:
> 
> I couldn't see the game, but someone said he was shooting off of curls and screens? There is value in camping him outside the 3-point line to open the floor and hit shots; but if he keeps moving and coming off screens like Reggie and Rip, he will be an assassin.
> 
> :yay:


He was also taking his man 1-on-1. When he had a shorter player on him, he posted up and drew the foul. With a bigger, slower player on him he jab stepped to create space and then knocked down the jumper. And when he drove and got fouled and tried to throw it down over Okur the elevation he got and the fierce "no prisoners" look on his face was amazing. I've NEVER seen Martell play such a complete game as he did in the 3rd quarter. Many great players have played an entire career and never had a quarter like that. It was like the light went on and he suddenly realized he was unstoppable. I hope this becomes his defining moment the way the buzzer beater against Memphis was for Outlaw. Martell isn't just about "potential" or "upside". He has all the talent he needs - and tonight he realized it. It was awesome to witness.

BNM


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> He was also taking his man 1-on-1. When he had a shorter player on him, he posted up and drew the foul. With a bigger, slower player on him he jab stepped to create space and then knocked down the jumper. And when he drove and got fouled and tried to throw it down over Okur the elevation he got and the fierce "no prisoners" look on his face was amazing. I've NEVER seen Martell play such a complete game as he did in the 3rd quarter. Many great players have played an entire career and never had a quarter like that. It was like the light went on and he suddenly realized he was unstoppable. I hope this becomes his defining moment the way the buzzer beater against Memphis was for Outlaw. Martell isn't just about "potential" or "upside". He has all the talent he needs - and tonight he realized it. It was awesome to witness.
> 
> BNM


Wow. It sounds like he played like a seasoned veteran. I have shivers.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BBert said:


> Wow. It sounds like he played like a seasoned veteran. I have shivers.


It was so much fun to watch. He wanted the ball every time down the court and REALLY got the crowd into the game. The Garden had been pretty quiet up to that point. He wasn't just confident, he was fearless. Amazing. A side of Martell I hadn't seen before.

For whatever reason, both Martell and LaMarcus seem to play really well against Utah. Martell's previous career high was 25 against Utah early in the 13 game winning streak, and he topped that tonight. LaMarcus had his career high of 36 in the loss at Utah on Monday and had 17 at half time tonight.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone else pissed we don't play the Lakers till Feb 29th (btw, how about the irony in that?)?

I can't imagine how loud and insane the crowds would be. Chanting "Beat LA" before the tip-off...

ooooh ****, I'm gonna think long and hard about getting tickets for that game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What's there to think about? Go! 

Also, good to hear your e-mail on the Fifth Quarter!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

What a great game by Martell.

Maybe this is the turnaround game for him much like the Memphis buzzer beater was for Travis. If Martell can get it going, watch out. How nasty it would be for Martell and James Jones going at the same time on opposite corners of the court, with Brandon creating.

Like what was said earlier, Webster's biggest obstacle has been simply confidence and consistency. And he showed he can carry this team if he was needed.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It sounds like LaMarcus carried us in the first half.

Webster went insane in the 3rd quarter.

Travis "Mr. 4th Quarter" Outlaw did his shoot-em up routine in the 4th.

And Sergio played 20 minutes??? Box score says he shot the ball well and _made his free throws_. :biggrin: How did he look? How did the team look with him running it?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

hap...why wouldn't you want to go that game?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sergio looked like an NBA point guard out there, which is more than I can say for some of his past games.

In the first half, he had one or two turnovers because Utah was hip to his "drive and kick" schtick. So the defenders packed the passing lanes and took away his passes to the corners. They did that to most everyone in the first half, though.

In the third and fourth quarters, he got some key steals and found guys for good shots. He also played some pretty good defense, actually. It wasn't perfect, but it was definitely a step up from what we've come to expect.

Sergio played the fourth quarter ahead of Blake. That should tell you something. Sergio earned his minutes tonight.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

BBert said:


> It sounds like LaMarcus carried us in the first half.
> 
> Webster went insane in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> ...


I am personally not a Sergio fan but he looked good tonight. He and Jack were the reason we stayed small and left Joel and Martell on the bench. They both sucked in the first half and were the reason we played so poorly. Our PG sucked and could not run our offense. No one was able to get in the lane and kick out to our shooters.
Then in the 3rd when Webster went off it was amazing and our defense fed off our offensive explosion. MW reminded me of Porter. He could get in the groove and nail 4-5 3's on a row and blow the game open. 
In the 4th our bench was exceptional. Everyone played great and our guard had total control of the game.
It was great game to be at.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> hap...why wouldn't you want to go that game?


It's more of a way of saying I probably will, but it depends on if I go to Seattle the weekend before.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gotcha..i thought maybe you were on a comcast boycott or someting...BEAT LA!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> He was also taking his man 1-on-1. When he had a shorter player on him, he posted up and drew the foul. With a bigger, slower player on him he jab stepped to create space and then knocked down the jumper. And when he drove and got fouled and tried to throw it down over Okur the elevation he got and the fierce "no prisoners" look on his face was amazing. I've NEVER seen Martell play such a complete game as he did in the 3rd quarter. Many great players have played an entire career and never had a quarter like that. It was like the light went on and he suddenly realized he was unstoppable. I hope this becomes his defining moment the way the buzzer beater against Memphis was for Outlaw. Martell isn't just about "potential" or "upside". He has all the talent he needs - and tonight he realized it. It was awesome to witness.
> 
> BNM


Truly incredible. I had noticed how he worked pretty well off the ball in the past, but he took it to another level in the third. He was busting his butt every time on both ends, and almost got a block on a transition after he had been working hard scoring 15+ points by that time. I don't typically expect a player working that hard on offense to sprint back on defense, regardless of whether or not he makes the play. Like you said, I hope it sets him on fire like Outlaw. It'd be nice to see this a bit more frequently =]


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I just want to know if that Utah Jazz fan whiner-line that they play on 1080 The Fan will now step forward to cut up his precious Williams jersey.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> I am personally not a Sergio fan but he looked good tonight. He and Jack were the reason we stayed small and left Joel and Martell on the bench. They both sucked in the first half and were the reason we played so poorly. Our PG sucked and could not run our offense. No one was able to get in the lane and kick out to our shooters.


sergio always looks good. i've got a lil man crush on him.
martell's touch really got everybody and everything going tonight. man if only he hit that 3 on that fast break.... !


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Webster's exploits: http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...ia/nba/nbacom/news/webster_blazing_080105.asx

All swishes too!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Great quarter by Webster.

I wonder where his #1 fan is, you know......


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some other great photos


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

talman said:


> I just want to know if that Utah Jazz fan whiner-line that they play on 1080 The Fan will now step forward to cut up his precious Williams jersey.


He'll probably come up with some lame excuse like he did before. 
"wah, Kirilenko was hurt"


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the picture with Roy leaning on Joel next to Raef "I'm getting paid $12 million AND I get free $500 courtside seats to watch the hottest, youngest playoff bound team in the history of the NBA!" LaFrentz. Nice work, if you can get it. :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

That Martell "Marty" Webster jumper, and him going in for a jam over Collins look like good avatar material. :biggrin: The guy can get off the ground!

Thanks for posting the pics!! :clap:


----------

